# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Afkicken OxyContin

## Agnes574

Ik ben nu 2 maanden aan het afbouwen van OxyContin .... wat een hel!!
Dit medicijn zorgt écht voor een serieuze verslaving en het 'afkicken'/afbouwen brengt dan ook héél wat klachten met zich mee!
-Trillen,
-Beven,
-Diarree,
-Krampen,
-Van de wereld zijn,
-Geen eetlust meer,
-Misselijkheid
-Koud hebben
-Nachtelijk zweten
-Algemeen gevoel van 'slecht/mottig zijn'..........

Zijn er mensen die dit herkennen/lotgenoten??
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben gestopt!!

Van 5mg s'morgens naar niets... had écht geen zin om die 5mg nog eerst om de dag en daarna om de paar dagen te nemen!!

Ik voel me eigenlijk wel goed maar heb toch wat 'afkickverschijnselen' nog
-brabbelen,
-niet op woorden kunnen komen
-beven/trillen
-ietwat van de wereld zijn ....
Hopelijk gaat dit snel over!!

Heb er zelf niet zo'n last van , maar mijn ventje zegt dat hij het duidelijk ziet en merkt!

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi agnes....lang geleden ...

ik heb ook een hele tijd Oxycontin genomen...en nu nog soms
toen ik een nekhernia had was de dosering erg hoog , samen met andere pijnstillers...( lyrica, zaldiar...)
ik kreeg er alleen erge jeuk van...
met het afbouwen had ik geen last...en ik gebruikte normaal,na de operatie 20mg...maar ook vaak 40mg...
is ook voor iedereen anders he.....
wel goed dat je gestopt bent!
wat neem je nu dan nog ..?
groetjes Josh

----------


## dotito

Proficiat dat je hebt kunnen stoppen. En lukt het een beetje met de pijn, zonder pijnmedicatie of neem je iets anders in de plaats?

Ik neem momenteel nog altijd transtec heb geprobeerd te stoppen, maar helaas kwam de pijn er verschrikkelijke door zonder de pijnmedicatie. Moet wel zeggen dat ik nu wel goed tegen die pleister kan.

Liefs Do  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ervaar terug wat meer pijn, door het stoppen met de Oxy .. maar het is draaglijk!
Ik neem nu Metanor tegen de pijn (300mg s'morgens en 300mg s'avonds > de maximum dosis). Na het afbouwen van de Oxy ben ik nu aant afbouwen van de Epsipam/Myolastan > spierontspanners .. dus het gaat goed  :Wink: , wil van zoveel mogelijk 'chemische troep' af!!
Komende donderdag eerste behandeling voor linkerarm en schouder; helpt die dan doen ze mijn benen ook; duimen maar!! Op weg naar een pijnvrij leven HOOP IK!!

Do, sterkte met die pijnpleisters; ik kon daar écht niet tegen!!

Joshua, wat neem jij nu nog van pijnstilling? Nog steeds die zaldiar en Lyrica??
Die lyrica heb ik maar een paar dagen genomen; kon daar helemaal niet tegen!!

Sterkte aan alle pijnpatiënten!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ja al die chemische rommel ben er ook tegen ze, maar als je niet anders kan pff.. :Confused: 
Hoop echt van harte dat je snel weer pijnvrij door het leven kan, of met zo min mogelijk pijnmedicatie  :Smile: 

Moet wel zeggen dat ik transtec goed kan verdragen, natuurlijk iedereen reageert anders op medicatie. Heb ook nog even Metanor genomen, maar helaas kon ik daar niet brrr.... :EEK!:  kreeg er kriebels in mijn benen van. Toen ook moeten gaan halen op voorschrift in UZA in Antwerpen(Edegem). Vond dat wel raar dat je die medicijnen niet in een gewone Apotheek kon halen. 

Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte voor Donderdag  :Wink: 



Liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Metanor is nog nieuw en daardoor komt het dat maar enkele ziekenhuizen het voorschrijven en in huis hebben ... het zal uiteindelijk ook wel in de apotheek te verkrijgen zijn.
Gelukkig ben ik er vrij goed mee, want neem liever de Metanor dan die OxyContin!

----------


## Agnes574

Bijna 2 weken later beef en tril ik nog steeds ... nog een klein beetje het gevoel van de wereld te zijn, maar dat gaat beter ...
Wil dat spul nooit meer!!

----------


## Agnes574

Gister eerste stellatum gehad in rechterarm (aanprikplaats hals juist naast slokdarm en luchtpijp; auwie!!),nu hopen dat het gaat werken!!
Wat een stellatum precies is moet ik zelf nog op gaan zoeken  :Wink: .

Gevraagd aan artse of het afkicken van die Oxy zo lang duurt en normaal is; ze zei me nog even geduld te oefenen.. ok, doen we dat!
Wo 29juni terug op consultatie, dan hoor ik meer!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk gaan de afkickverschijnselen snel weg en hopelijk helpt de stellatum!
Succes!
Dikke knuf!

----------


## roel1953

Roel 1953
Ik gebruik nu 3 weken oxycontin 2 maal daags 10 mg en 4 maal daags 2 paracetamal 500 mg.
moet nu stoppen met oxycontin.
Wie kan mij zeggen hoe lang het in mijn lichaam blijft.en hoelang het duurt voordat ik weer mag auto rijden

----------


## Cora40

Ik heb sinds vrijdag ook oxycontin gekregen voor ernstige rugklachten. Na het lezen van alle ervaringen ben ik er niet zo gelukkig meer mee. Ook al helpt het goed tegen de pijn. Maar ik wil echt niet verslaafd raken aan medicijnen. E de hee dag slapen of suf zijn.
weten jullie een middel wat niet zo verslavend werkt maar ook goed helpt?

----------


## Roos Roosje

Ik zou ook graag willen weten, hoe lang oxycontin in je lichaam blijft, na het stoppen.
Heb 5,5 dagen 2 x dgs 10 mgr. gebruikt + oxynorm smelttabletten 5 mgr. enkele keren gebruikt.
Voel de onrust in mijn lichaam, daarom gestopt !

----------


## rootless

Roos Roosje,

Ik ben zelf 2 keer afgekickt (1ste keer 100 mg p/d, 2de keer 150 mg p/d) van oxynorm/oxycontin gebruik. Als je helemaal gestopt bent moeten de bijverschijnselen van zulk kort gebruik toch wel binnen enkele dagen verdwenen zijn. Onrust in ledematen verdwijnt vanzelf als je doorzet.

Zijn er hier ook mensen die last hebben van geestelijke verslaving?

Ik ben zelf semi-afgekickt op het moment. Heb oxynorm gebruik goed in de hand. Slik alleen nog om te kunnen fitnessen (doktersadvies). Train nu bijna elke dag, slik nu dus 10/20 mg vlak voordat ik naar de sportschool ga. Leer nu leven met de pijn, kan door het fitnessen meer pijn verdragen. Maar ik merk dat ik op momenten dat ik me emotioneel heel slecht voel en pijn heb, behoefte heb naar Oxynorm omdat ik weet dat het verlicht en de pijn dragelijker is.

Enige dat me ervan afhoudt is dat ik echt heb ervaren hoe erg je verslaafd kan raken; trillen, koud, stemmingswisselingen, black-outs etc. Punt is wel dat ik zonder problemen zoveel pillen kan krijgen als ik wil op herhalingsrecept. Zelfs als ik slechts 20 pillen vraag krijg ik er 100 omdat ze anders het recept moeten aanpassen. Bestelling gaat via een receptenlijn.

Iemand zelfde soortgelijke ervaring?

----------


## Tineke1974

HELP!!! Het komt niet goed met mij !!!

Zit nu een jaar met een hernia, en heb meteen een hoge dosis morfine gekregen van mijn arts, de neuroloog deed er nog een schepje bovenop.
Totaal medicijnen:

6 oxicontin
3 oxinorm
2 gabapentine
3 diazepam
4 paracetamol met codeine 500/10 ph
1 paraxotine

Dit kreeg ik per dag in het ziekenhuis tegen pijnbestrijding. Opereren hebben ze niet gedaan. sinds kort is er een 2e hernia geconstateerd. (met minder pijn)
Nu wou ik even zo stoer zijn om die rommel in één keer laten staan, mn arts, neuroloog en apotheker niet gevraagd, ook niet gegoogeld wat de consequenties zijn.

Het gaat niet goed met mij nu! huil de hele tijd om de kleinste dingen. droom heel eng, als ik mijn ogen beweeg krijg ik kleine schokjes door mn hoofd.
Ik loop alsof ik stomdronken ben. Heb het steenkoud , dan weer heel warm. Diarree. Trillen. Als ik in de spiegel kijk, zie ik mezelf niet. Mijn ogen en blik zien er anders uit. Ben gewoon in 2 dagen vreselijk ziek geworden, lichamelijk en geestelijk
Ik wil van die troep af!

Mensen denk na voordat de artsen jullie morfine voorschrijven! probeer met wat paracetamol door de pijn heen te bijten of probeer minder morfine in te nemen. Soms is het gemakzucht van de artsen om je van de pijn af te krijgen. Ik ben nu 38 jaar en er is een jaar naar de klote door die medicijnen, en dat terwijl ik zo levenslustig ben/was.

Ik probeer nu door te bikkelen om er vanaf te komen, 2 dagen heb ik niks geslikt.
Maar voel me nu zo vreselijk ellendig dat ik mijn hele la vol medicijnen wel in één keer in wil nemen.

Wie weet wat ik kan doen nu! durf mn arts niet te bellen, dokterswacht ook niet.
Doorbikkelen of toch maar weer naar die morfine grijpen terwijl ik niet zoveel pijn heb om ze te slikken.
Hierbij wens ik ook jullie veel sterkte.

Liefs Tineke

----------


## jivan

Hallo anybody..?
Ik ben net 3 keer geopereerd en heb erge pijn, er komt 2x daags een verpleegkundige om mn wond te verzorgen 
en voordat ze komt neem ik 5mg oxycodon in, is deze kleine hoeveelheid ook al verslavend en
zo ja hoe snel gaat dat? Krijg ik dan ook afkickverschijnselen als ik straks beter ben, moet ik ook afbouwen?
Nou zoals je ziet veel vragen en slecht geïnformeerd door ziekenhuis. ?..

----------


## jivan

Hoi tineke mag je wel oxycotin slikken als je paroxetine slikt?

----------


## Tineke1974

> Hoi tineke mag je wel oxycotin slikken als je paroxetine slikt?


In het ziekenhuis kreeg ik ook paraxotine en oxycontin, dus ik dacht dat ze daar wel verstand van zouden hebben  :Confused:

----------


## jivan

Zou het toch maar even na vragen aan je huisarts, ik wil je absoluut niet bang ofzo hoor, ben alleen voorzichtig, ik heb parox zelf geslikt, ben er 
Sinds 2 maanden vanaf gelukkig! Ok bye

----------


## Yvanka

Hallo,
Ik heb me gisteren voorgesteld en daar ook mijn verhaal gedaan.
Achteraf dom, denk ik, omdat ik het over afkicken van OxyContin heb.

In het kort zal ik het ff samenvatten.
Ik heb jarenlang OxyContin geslikt, en zat op een dosis van 160 mg. per dag.
Dit kreeg ik voorgeschreven door mijn huisarts, na het proberen van allerlei andere medicijnen die niet hielpen.
Ik heb nl. de ernstigste vorm van Fibromyalgie (spierreuma).
Om een lang verhaal kort te maken, mijn huisarts ging met pensioen, en ik kreeg een andere huisarts.
Ik heb nog tegen mijn oude huisarts gezegd, dat hij die nieuwe duidelijk moest maken dat hij van mijn
medicijngebruik af moest blijven.
Dat heeft mijn nieuwe huisarts (ik heb hem inmiddels 2 jr.) ook gedaan.
Totdat ik zelf met het voorstel kwam dat ik wilde afkicken van OxyContin.
Dat vond hij een goed plan. In overleg met hem ben ik dus gaan afkicken.
15 mg. per 2 weken eraf, 25 mrt ben ik daar mee begonnen.
Nu zit ik op 3x per dag 10 mg, en morgen wordt dat 3x 5 mg per dag.
Op zich vind ik de afkickverschijnselen wel te verdragen, maar op sommige dagen heb ik vreselijke
hoofdpijn, en vreselijke rugpijn heb ik iedere dag.
Nu hoop ik dat iemand mij zou wllen vertellen wat mij nog te wachten staat als ik op 0 kom, omdat ik
daar vreselijk tegenop zie.
Ik zal straks echt wel een vervanger nodig hebben voor de OxyContin, maar ik wil nooit meer een opiaat,
wat OxyContin dus is!!
Wil iemand mij raad geven a.u.b.
Alvast Bedankt

Groetjes Yvanka

----------


## jivan

Ik ben sinds 8 dagen gestopt met de oxycodon, ik voel me heel ziek,.enorme buikloop 3x daags, misselijk, hoofdpijn, warm koud, alles is heftig, blijf hele dag binnen met het liefst airco aan, krijg het erg moeilijk als het warm is, hartkloppingen etc
Geur, smaak geluiden, licht, mensen die praten., duizelig, vandaag hard flauw gevallen, mn lichaam schokte er helemaal van, erg snel emotioneel!
Dan weer huilen en slaat om in lachen, misselijk, maar dan wel willen eten, alleen niet weten wat precies, super gevoelig
Voor aanraking hetzij mijn eigen arm op mn buik of als iemand anders die me even aanraakt, dit weegt erg zwaar dan, doet een raar soort "pijn".totaal uit balans ! En dit alles v 2 weken oxy v 10 mg per dag. Wat een rot spul, zou verboden moeten worden.
Kan ook geen tv kijken, te heftig al die drama, journaal bv.
Ik kreeg oxy v de pijndokter, ik had al gezegd dat ik geen opiaten mag! Nee zei dit is een soort morfine achtig! Echt erg dat ze me toch dit gaven, ik ga zeker als ik beter ben mn klacht indienen. ! Bij ziekenhuis delft!
Hoelang duurt hetnog voordat mn afkickverschijnselen weg zijn? Ben cold turkey gegaan dus..

----------


## jivan

Ja lees maar van jivan!

----------


## lmwinters

Ja ik ben vorige week gestopt met oxycontin. Ik slikte het week of zes omdat ik knieprothese heb gehad. 
Samen met oxynorm (kortwerkend) en ook nog arcoxia. Bij toeval kwam ik erachter dat mijn leverwaardes in het bloed te hoog waren, en ben toen gestopt met allle rotzooi. Ik had al wat afgebouwd, maar zat nog steeds op 1 oxycontin en 1 oxynorm per dag en 90 mg arcoxia.
Ben nu vijf dagen zonder en heb nog steeds diarree, voel me ontzettend moe, en ben misselijk en heb geen eetlust.
Snachts ook heel erg zweten en kletsnat wakker worden, en sowieso erg slecht slapen.

Femke

----------


## jivan

> Ja ik ben vorige week gestopt met oxycontin. Ik slikte het week of zes omdat ik knieprothese heb gehad. 
> Samen met oxynorm (kortwerkend) en ook nog arcoxia. Bij toeval kwam ik erachter dat mijn leverwaardes in het bloed te hoog waren, en ben toen gestopt met allle rotzooi. Ik had al wat afgebouwd, maar zat nog steeds op 1 oxycontin en 1 oxynorm per dag en 90 mg arcoxia.
> Ben nu vijf dagen zonder en heb nog steeds diarree, voel me ontzettend moe, en ben misselijk en heb geen eetlust.
> Snachts ook heel erg zweten en kletsnat wakker worden, en sowieso erg slecht slapen.
> 
> Femke


Hoi femke onwijs veel sterkte ,ik weet hoe je je voelt.het komt goed maar heeft tijd nodig.doe maar rustig aan!slaap als je moe bent,dit alles kost veel energie.

----------


## eclipse

Neem reeds jaren OxyContin. Door gewenning zat ik eind december aan 20*80mg/dag. Nu krijgt mijn arts plots gewetens-bezwaren en wil hij afbouwen. Zie dit echt niet zitten. Zonder Oxy kan ik geen normaal leven lijden. Ben ongeneeslijk ziek sinds men 25 en heb zoiezo niet heel lang meer. Begrijp echt niet waarom men mij dit nu aan doet. Voelt alsof men mij het enige af neemt waardoor ik nog zin heb om door te gaan en normaal kan leven. Zit echt diep in de put. Ben door men ziekte alles kwijt, men job, men (t)huis, men gezin, men gezondheid, men dromen, waarom nu dit? Gewoon omdat iemand er zin in heeft. 

Mensen die Oxy krijgen na operatie kan ik gerust stellen. Als het nodig is, neem het. Heb ooit na een heuptransplant 6 maand 60mg/dag snel werkende oxy genomen met nog gewone morphine tussendoor en gewoon cold-turkey gestopt wanneer ik volledig hersteld was. Had totaal geen ontwenningsverschijnselen. Gewoon je dosis respecteren.

----------


## frans0808

stop met al die geneesmiddelen, ga bij een goede kinesist , nam 160 mg oxicontin per dag, ben er op één maand mee gestopt (met 15 mg uni tranxene per dag) . Veel vitaminen gekocht, veel water gedronken en gaan wandelen, die medicatie gaat je leven vernielen, probeer toch iets anders, een goede huisarts is van goudwaarde , maar moet zichzelf uitmaken wat het beste is, een dokter in Brussel heeft me kiné voorgeschreven en op 8 beurten was de pijn verdwenen, mislukte rugoperatie, de zwaarste operatie die er aan de rug bestaat, snede van 30 cm midden in het ruggenmerg , 6 pinnen in en moesten er terug uit, zaten op een zenuw gekneld.. Die operatie was zelfs niet nodig, heb een gans appartement gerenoveerd, dus veel dokters snijden gewoon voor het geld !! met alle gevolgen nadien, wist niet wat hij ging enzz. Eerst voelde ik me euforisch van Oxicontin, maar de laatste maanden suf en geen leven meer !! doorbijten is de boodschap, doen , succes ermee- bouw zeker eerst die paroxitine af als U kunt

----------


## Flogiston

Wat een nodeloos afgeven op alle doktoren ter wereld! Alsof ze allemaal geldwolven zouden zijn die alleen voor het geld zouden snijden! Durf je dat ook te zeggen als er zo'n goedwillende en hardwerkende arts voor je staat? Durf je die recht in zijn gezicht te zeggen dat hij een rotzak is?

Kinesisten? Ik neem aan dat je een fysiotherapeut bedoelt? Die kunnen inderdaad heel goede dingen doen. Maar het is beslist niet zo dat je alles altijd zou kunnen oplossen door van de ene soort arts naar de andere soort arts te rennen.

(Ik hoop dat je met 'kinesist' niet de alternatieve vorm van de kinesioloog bedoelt, want dat is een onzinmethode.)

----------

